
  Here’s Some PR For You, CDNetworks  - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/09/heres-some-pr-for-you-cdnetworks/
======
tptacek
Really, though, why shouldn't he? In for a penny, in for a pound:

 _TechCrunch is a new kind of publication. We don't fit into a neat little box
like traditional media, who refrain from financial conflicts of interest with
their readers and feel that they are therefore above reproach. They aren't,
but they really, really feel that they are, and look down on blogs and other
media as the unwashed masses. ..._

 _TechCrunch is different. TechCrunch is all about insider information and
conflicts of interest. The only way I get access to the information I do is
because these entrepreneurs and venture capitalists are my friends. I
genuinely like these people and want them to succeed, and they know it and
therefore trust me more than they trust traditional press._

 _I am an active investor, board member and advisory board member with a
number of startups. That isn't going to change. I also write about startups.
That isn't going to change, either. Obviously people like what we write on
TechCrunch or they wouldn't come back. But no one should think TechCrunch is
objective or conflict-free. We aren't. We never have been. We never will be._

~~~
gojomo
And even further, in this piece itself:

 _It’s worth noting that lots of companies give us free services all the time,
and we often thank them with a link in the right sidebar._

------
raquo
It's not the first post of this kind on Techcrunch, I can only imagine how
annoyed they are with all this stuff if they keep repeating it every n
months...

------
catch23
There's no such thing as bad press right? Maybe someone was counting on MA to
respond with that type of blog post!

